# the walking dead



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

whos watching the walking dead tonite , anyone else into this show or is it just this fish head ................


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

watching now


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

yup its our family nite .... we have been waiting for months for this lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my oldest wants this tomahawk









or a katana


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

downloading it right now along with almost 200 000 other people


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It was awesome!!!! My mom is huge on it too. lol. Bob and I ache for it to start again.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kinda weak, I was hoping for so much more tonight ! Still a great show, just hate the mid season breaks. HATE THEM !


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Just finished watching it  
Though I agree too, it was kind of weak. Episode ended before it really even began.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the first episodes are always a teaser to get back into the swing....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've watched the first 2 seasons but that's all I've seen thus far. Haven't had time. I work 9-5 then clean the house and animals 6-10 I have an hour in between to come home on the bus lol.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

i love the walking dead!! i'm huge into that genre and the whole surviving the apocalypse.....

I have the gerber apocalypse kit, and my stick figure family on my tucson is a zombie stick figure family 

Ryan


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead season finale*

woo hoo .............but what are we gonna do next sunday 
boo hooo


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Game of thrones I suppose


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

yes games of thrones is a great show as well .
what did u guys think of that ending .i wont spoil it wait till everyones watched the episode .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg....

I am gunna catch the thrones soon!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*games of thrones*

thats a great series as well .....


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

I start to worry about Carl ... He has changed so much after his mom's death..


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

yah thinking hes gonna rebel big time against his dad next season not sure what is up but should be intersting


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Rick Needs to put him over his knee now Or the Sh-t is going to hit the fan...

With that Said Carl made a very good point when talking to Rick after the ...................

In a nut shell, Kill everyone, Or it will bite you in the azz later.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

shoot I can't turn it on, as Im still watching season 2 on my flashdrive....gotta get caught up first.

As I am NOT a Zombie fan (more True Blood, Being Human,Supernatural fan) I was actually very pleased once I started watching this series, got right into it. I still don't watch any other Zombie movies, but this series is very well done with good actors and a good story line you can get into.

Can't wait to get to season 3.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*walking dead*

hurry up ...lol so we dont spoil it on u .... 
and yes agreed very well put togeather series .
cheers


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just tell me, did they find the little girl??? I am trying to watch all of my other programs and running out of time during the daylight hours to watch everything (Hubby's home retired now so he's got to watch his programs too) and I can only watch mine at 3 am duh!!! Only so many hours I can stay up.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Walking Dead and Game of Thrones - both these shows rock 

I don't like the way the WD season finale went but I'll go with it.

Also check the show 'Tanked' if you haven't. A family business building custom acrylic tanks for the wealthy.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

DaFishMan said:


> I don't like the way the WD season finale went but I'll go with it.


You didn't like this?


----------

